

Anticurious hazards - aen
http://aenism.com/anticurious-hazards/

======
joveian
I love that phrase! I hope it becomes standard parenting jargon :).

Edit: on further reflection, non-parenting jargon too... that is an excellent
phrase for anyone IMO.

------
itsnav
nice topic. Just like child proofing, there must be anticurious proofing

